# envz.h header file missing



## smoofy (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm trying to compile some window maker dockapps but I always end up on envz.h header missing error. I have found that this header file is part of GNU Lib but also get info it is missing on BSD systems. Is there any workaround about this?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2011)

You will need to find the equivalent FreeBSD functions and patch the source accordingly.


----------

